# Love Manor Invites - In Progress....



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Still trying to come up with the theme for our invites this year, not sure I'm really liking this one but it's a start. Any suggestions?










Will age them a bit, then fold and place in a wax sealed black envelope.


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Love the border and the art elements. As much as I like the costume party font, it's not working for me with the rest of it. The blood splats should go over the texture layer, instead of under it. It takes away from the "realness" of the splat. I'd also make the splats a bit darker. 

Did you do the illustrations? I really love the wings.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks! I have another one in progress, this one's just not doing it for me. Rushed it too much. For some reason the blood layer had a transparency of 70% which is why it's kind of well, transparent. Oops! lol.

I work with the paint tools in PS and blend a lot of different brushes together for most of the effects.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the overall look, but not the blood splats ..I don't know why but it just seems like a mistake.
I do like your wax seal at the top though.
what time does your party start?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I think it's looking GREAT! All the elements are working really well together. I'd have to agree with zombieorder though about the Costume Party font - everything else is looking so gothic and elegant that the scratchy font seems out of place. Personally I like the blood splats but maybe they need more splat or drips so they just don't look like blobs. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm gonna throw a wrench in the works and say the Costume Party font looks great. It adds visual interest by standing out. 
As for a theme, this would work great with Vampire, Ed Gorey or even a sassy Victorian theme.
It looks killer, your guests are very lucky.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

P.S. I like Costume Party font too ..I think it goes well with the swirls on the cob webs


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmmm...I like the look of it all. Very vampish. I would get me in the mood for the theme.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, here's another idea I'm working on, I used some other invites I've found on the web as inspiration, still not sure if I'll use this or not.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks great JL.
You have far more patience than I.
My poor friends would faint if they got an invite from me this nice...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Wyatt!

I need opinions now on the new Love Manor logo, it's still in the process of being fine tuned and adjusted, but here's a general idea. Any opinions?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I like your logo! Is it me? or are the keys are off center? What do you think it would look like if you were to put a balck heart at the bottom instead of the bat.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks! I'll fix the keys, hm, a heart could definitely work.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here it is with the keys centered and a heart design at the bottom, as well as the bat's head being turned into more of an "oval".


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I like that, Johnny. Clean and Crisp. I think that is a perfect logo for Love Manor!
Oh, wait take the line out from between the bats legs.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Another idea with a simple finial at the bottom:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I like this one best.


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the finial!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions!

Here's another mock up, I kind of like it without the small graphics inside:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your first invite best..
Also like the last logo best...

is that right 9pm to midnite? thats a short party


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions! The time's just a filler for the moment.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the second invite best (very classy) and the logo with the centered keys and heart.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, I sure envy your computer skills. Everything you make looks amazing.

As for your logo, again, just my 2 cents, I love the one with the small finial on the bottom. Gives it an elegant look.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone... for making this so difficult! ahahaha. I'll just have to have 4 logos and several different invites. :googly:

Thanks for all the advice though!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the one with no small graphics inside.


----------



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the second invitation and the 3rd logo.


----------

